# lionhead needs loving home in WI



## Zyzra (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a cute, wonderful female lionhead bunny that i am looking to find a new home for. She is spayed, and in good health. She would be best in a home with an adult since she can be a little skittish being picked up, but once she is in your arms she is fine. She is never agressive. She LOVES other bunnies, and i would prefer a home where she could have a bunny friend. She lived with a neutered male until he passed away and they did great together. I feel like she would be happier with another bunny and i don't want to get another one right now. She is very active and needs time to run around (she loves doing binkies!). She does like to chew on stuff, so she will have to be watched if you have wires etc. I live near Madison, WI. Have pictures!


----------



## Zyzra (Dec 31, 2011)

oh, i forgot to add...she is litter trained, about 3 years old, and would come with cage and everything. She is tan, with a white spot on her nose.


----------



## Zyzra (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 31, 2011)

I wish we were closer, she's such a cutie.


----------

